# Simbol ON on MX115 Case



## cmiranda (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I have this symbol on (pic attached), at the front panel of my tractor. I check the manual and it said is "DMD backlighting level", the question is Whaat the heck is the backlighting level and how do I turn it off?

Thanks,

BTW, is nice to be part of this forum. 

Carlos


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, in general electronic devices, back lighting is where the screen lights up in low light conditions to make it easier to read. Seems like it must show the level of the lighting on the screens, probably when you turn the headlights on. I am not all that familiar with the new CaseIH tractors, so I can't be of much help on how to adjust it. Is there anything in the manual on it?


----------



## steiger (Mar 25, 2012)

cmiranda said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have this symbol on (pic attached), at the front panel of my tractor. I check the manual and it said is "DMD backlighting level", the question is Whaat the heck is the backlighting level and how do I turn it off?
> 
> ...


Just push the hour or minet buttons


----------

